# does anyone know what animes these wolves are frkm



## Ginga_lover (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## xofrats (Aug 14, 2017)

The first one looks like Volg from the game "Shining Tears"


----------



## Ginga_lover (Aug 14, 2017)

thanks xofrats


----------

